# Silent Wings 2 oder Noiseblocker



## schlenzie (4. November 2012)

Hi,

auf der Suche nach "dem" leisen Gehäuse stehe ich erneut vor der Wahl eines Lüfter Types:

beQuiet Silent Wings 2 120mm

oder

Noiseblocker eLoop B12-2

Beides sind mit Sicherheit Silent Lüfter, aber die warme Luft soll trotzdem aus dem Gehäuse. 

Welchen empfehlt ihr ?

Zu 90% laufen die Lüfter auf dem Minimum der Gehäusesteuerung. Ob es 5 oder 7 Volt sind, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Uter (4. November 2012)

Die Silent Wings 2 sind sehr gute Lüfter, aber imo viel zu teuer. Ich würde NB Black Silent Pro oder eLoop nutzen. (Von letzteren gibt es noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen, aber die meisten sind sehr positiv.)

btw: 
Thread in den richtigen Bereich verschoben.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. November 2012)

Hi schlenzie,

eLoops liegen zwar hier noch rum, aber konnte sie noch nicht verbauen, ABER zu deiner Frage: ich habe so einige be quiets 120mm verbaut. PWMs, normale, mid-low-sonstwiespeed, aber mit 5v oder 7v hörst du die nicht! Ziehen jetzt aber auch nicht sooo mega viel Luft raus, ich fands aber immer ausreichend

mfg

edit: da muss ich Uter absolut recht geben, bei der Drehzahl sind die be quiets zwar optisch sehr schick, aber überteuert, fand da die Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm sehr ebenbürtig! und ob die be quiets jetzt bei 550U/min laufen und leise sind oder die Enermax mit 800-900U/min hört man kaum raus (es sei denn man ist seeehr empfindlich und sitzt neben den Lüftern ) aber der geldbeutel merkts

edit zum Xten: die eloops sehen aber meeega geil aus, noch besser als die be quiets , gefolgt von den Enermax..also mal so, wenn man wie ich sehr auf "style" wert legt 
leise werden sie alle sein, gedrosselt sowieso und Montagsmodelle kannst überall erwischen, falls Lagerklackern etc, eine Sorge sein sollte


----------



## schlenzie (4. November 2012)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Antworten !!

Ich habe vor kurzem noch drei Noiseblocker Multiframe verbaut. Zwei davon waren am klackern. Deswegen kommt der Tausch ...

Ich finde das der eLoop am besten zu meinem Gehäuse passt. 

Schön das ihr den auch bestätigt habt. 

Jetzt kommt nur noch die engere Auswahl:

B12-2
B12-PS

Haben etwas unterschiedlichere andere Drehzahlbereiche

Die verbauten Multiframe sind M12-PS


----------



## Caduzzz (4. November 2012)

ich denke die B12-2 reichen als Gehäuselüfter vollkommen, da du sie ja vermutlich eh drosseln wirst (aber selbst auf Max sollen die so schön leise sein, *hach* ich freu mich auf den Zusammenbau demnächst)


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. November 2012)

Also ich habe zwei 140mm Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 und ich finde sie absolut nicht leise @1000 Umdrehungen.... 

Ich könnte sie zwar drosseln, aber die Laufruhe von den Lüftern überzeugt mich ganz und gar nicht....

Von daher würde ich dir lieber zu anderen Lüftern raten 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## grubsnek (6. November 2012)

Die eLoops werden in der neuen PCGH getestet. Der 12-2 wurde Testsieger bei den 120ern. Lautstärke 0,1/0,2/0,6 Sone. 
Der mit 800 Umdrehungen soll nur 0,0001 Sone laut sein, wenn er nicht eingebaut ist. Im Gehäuse etwas lauter wegen den Verwirbelungen am Lufteinlass.

Ich hab sie mir für meinen neuen PC auch bestellt. Einfach gut die Dinger!


----------



## schlenzie (6. November 2012)

Das hört sich gut an !!


----------



## ct5010 (7. November 2012)

Die eLoops sollen im vertikalen Einbau aber schleifen... Sonst 100% Empfehlung!


----------



## Jackey555 (8. November 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:
			
		

> Die eLoops sollen im vertikalen Einbau aber schleifen... Sonst 100% Empfehlung!



Ich denke du sprichst von horizontalem Einbau. NB haben da bekanntlich Probleme. Wenn du sie jedoch bei 12V eine Nacht vertikal einlaufen lässt, kannst du sie danach getrost horizontal verbauen.


----------



## schlenzie (8. November 2012)

Ich hatte 3x NB M12-P/PS verbaut, horizontal sowie vertikal - da schleift auf jeden Fall nichts ...

Beim eLoop bin ich mir nicht sicher, wenn mein Ohr fast auf dem Lüfter liegt, nimmt man ein leichtes klackern wahr


----------



## ct5010 (8. November 2012)

Jackey555 schrieb:


> Ich denke du sprichst von horizontalem Einbau. NB haben da bekanntlich Probleme. Wenn du sie jedoch bei 12V eine Nacht vertikal einlaufen lässt, kannst du sie danach getrost horizontal verbauen.


 
Meine ich doch^^ vertausche es immer.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (8. November 2012)

Jackey555 schrieb:


> Ich denke du sprichst von horizontalem Einbau. NB haben da bekanntlich Probleme. Wenn du sie jedoch bei 12V eine Nacht vertikal einlaufen lässt, kannst du sie danach getrost horizontal verbauen.


So ist es.

Ich habe auch schon einige eloop (12-1 und 12-3 Variante) verbaut. Es ist wirklich sehr beeindruckend, wie unhörbar der 12-1 @max ist- In einem totenstillen Raum ist er ab etwa 30 cm Abstand auch bei angetrengtem Lauschen nicht zu hören.

Wenn Du sie regeln möchtest, würde an Deiner Stelle ich die 12-2 Variante ins Auge fassen.


----------



## schlenzie (8. November 2012)

Habe eben gerade den B12-PS als Hecklüfter eingebaut - ich kann nur eines sagen -> DER HAMMER !!!

Sowas von leise und auf 7V immer noch ausreichend windig 

Ich glaube die anderen bei NB M12-PS müssen auch getauscht werden, dagegen sind die richtig laut



ct5010 schrieb:


> Meine ich doch^^ vertausche es immer.


 

Habe hier mal was interessantes zum Thema einlaufen gefunden, direkt vom Noiseblocker Support gepostet

(((Noiseblocker))) Lüfter & das Einlaufen

und hier direkt ausm PCGHX Forum

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...laufen-einlaufphase-mythos-oder-wahrheit.html


----------



## Mr.joker (11. November 2012)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Also ich habe zwei 140mm Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 und ich finde sie absolut nicht leise @1000 Umdrehungen....
> 
> Ich könnte sie zwar drosseln, aber die Laufruhe von den Lüftern überzeugt mich ganz und gar nicht....
> 
> ...


Da musst du aber wirklich zwei "vom Wagen gefallene" erwischt haben!
Aber natürlich ist *kein* 140er auf 1000 upm leise (insofern die Rotorblätter so geformt sind, dass sie Luft bewegen!).
Aber gedrosselt und von der Laufruhe her sind das die leisesten Lüfter ever!
Test: be quiet! 140-mm-Lüfter - hardwaremax.net
PC-Experience Reviews : | 140mm Lüfter Roundup Dezember 2011
Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 (80mm/120mm/140mm) Review | KitGuru


----------

